# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim stürzt ab - Die ersten Lösungen für eure Probleme mit dem Rollenspiel



## SebastianThoeing (14. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim stürzt ab - Die ersten Lösungen für eure Probleme mit dem Rollenspiel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim stürzt ab - Die ersten Lösungen für eure Probleme mit dem Rollenspiel


----------



## solidus246 (14. November 2011)

ich hatte das Problem erst nach einer recht langen Spielzeit. WUndert mich, dass es erst so spät abtürzt...

Bei meinem Vaer dasselbe, einfach gecrasht.


----------



## floppydisk (14. November 2011)

ja auch ich kann diese abstürze bestätigen aber wirklich erst nach einer langen spieldauer von mindestens 2 stunden. ist zwar ärgerlich aber da ich immer in alle gebäude und höhlen gucke ist es nicht ganz so schlimm


----------



## Seebaer (14. November 2011)

Threatfire läuft bei mir immer. Skyrim hat damit keine Problem.


----------



## Metalhawk (14. November 2011)

2 x gamefreeze bis jetzt (Level 21) (keine Rückmeldung) meist als ich viel gleichzeitig gemacht habe. (Drachenschrei, rennen, Magie)
Sonst läuft es tadellos. Immer mal F5 zwischendurch drücken verhindert Frust


----------



## M1988player (14. November 2011)

Bei mir stürzt es ab und zu bei der Benutzung des Schnellreisesystems ab. Von daher speichere ich vorher immer.
Außerdem habe ich auch öfters den Fehler, der auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen ist. Manche Texturen verschwinden einfach und die entsprechenden Objekte sind dann lila. Dies lässt sich immerhin mit einem Neustart des Spiels beheben.


----------



## patalak (14. November 2011)

hab das problem wenn ich AA frei aussuche zb 4  oder 8 dann startet das spiel und ich höre nur sound aber sehe kein bild nur schwarz 
wenn ich die option für beste stabilität wähle wo kein wert steht  läufts 

hat jemand ne idee warum und wie ich das lösen kann

neuester treiber nvidia - 480 gtx @ 950 mhz


----------



## N7ghty (14. November 2011)

Bei mir ist es zwei Mal im ersten Dungeon abgestürzt (also noch bevor ich in die Welt komme) und ich hab kein Threatfire


----------



## rafaeolo (14. November 2011)

die Einstellung funktioniert bei mir allerdings stürzen dadurch andere Spiele wie Fifa 12 und Bad Campany 2 ab, wenn man auf 24 Bit 44khz (Studioqualität) stellt stürzt keines der spiele ab (auch nicht Skyrim).


----------



## totman (14. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> hab das problem wenn ich AA frei aussuche zb 4  oder 8 dann startet das spiel und ich höre nur sound aber sehe kein bild nur schwarz
> wenn ich die option für beste stabilität wähle wo kein wert steht  läufts
> 
> hat jemand ne idee warum und wie ich das lösen kann
> ...



Lass noch ein Programm nebenher laufen und switche per ALT+Tab hinaus und 2 mal rein auf Skyrim. Hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## patalak (14. November 2011)

totman schrieb:


> Lass noch ein Programm nebenher laufen und switche per ALT+Tab hinaus und 2 mal rein auf Skyrim. Hat bei mir geholfen


 
????
das soll gehen?
gibts dazu auch ne logische erklärung


----------



## totman (14. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> ????
> das soll gehen?
> gibts dazu auch ne logische erklärung


 
It works! Erklärung habe ich keine. Ich hab´s durch Zufall entdeckt. Das Bild war bei mir auch verschwunden, dachte es hat sich aufgehängt, und ich wollte es per Taskmanager schließen. So kanns gehen


----------



## patalak (14. November 2011)

totman schrieb:


> It works! Erklärung habe ich keine. Ich hab´s durch Zufall entdeckt. Das Bild war bei mir auch verschwunden, dachte es hat sich aufgehängt, und ich wollte es per Taskmanager schließen. So kanns gehen


 
teste es wenn ich zuhause bin 
aber danke im voraus m8


----------



## DeathProof1992 (14. November 2011)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> 2 x gamefreeze bis jetzt (Level 21) (keine Rückmeldung) meist als ich viel gleichzeitig gemacht habe. (Drachenschrei, rennen, Magie)
> Sonst läuft es tadellos. Immer mal F5 zwischendurch drücken verhindert Frust



Was ich weiss ist der Schnellspeicher nach einen Absturz...weg...?

Und ja...ich habe auch recht grosse probleme mit Skyrim... Bei mir stürzt es einmal nach 5 min einmal nach 30 min... einmal nach 1-2 std.. meistens aber wenn ich mehrere Sachen kombiniere...schnelles laufen, drachenschrei... angriff...usw...


----------



## azraelkitan (14. November 2011)

Der größte "Bug" in diesem Spiel ist, wie sich leider auch in vielen weiteren Neuerscheinungen der letzten Monate zeigt, der Trend zur Vernachlässigung der NumPad Steuerung. Vor allem Konsolenportierungen kranken an dieser Nachlässigkeit. Wo Betatester mit Controllern das Testing übernehmen, da Konsolenspieler den Hauptanteil des zahlenden Kunden ausmachen, scheint das Qualitätsmanagement zu versagen. Ein Trend, der sich mit Skyrim fortsetzt und sicherlich noch nicht seinen traurigen Höhepunkt erreicht hat. 
Ich hoffe hier wird, in Anlehnung an die lange Tradition der Elder Scrolls Spielereihe, ein Patch nachgereicht. Alle Linkshänder werden es Bethesda danken.


----------



## danthe (14. November 2011)

Hatte bisher sehr wenige Freezes. Schade ist nur, dass ich Skyrim immer neu starten muss, wenn ich vom Lautsprecher auf Headset umstecke und umgekehrt, damit Sound kommt.
Der einzige Freeze, den ich bisher hatte, kam, als ich von Helgen südlich geritten bin, also dahin, wo man mit dem Karren ganz am Anfang herkam, weil ich mir ansehen wollte, wie das mit der Weltgrenze gelöst ist. Aber es stürzt immer ab, habe es auch schon zweimal wiederholt...
Jemand anderes das selbe Problem? Nicht, dass es mich allzu sehr stören würde, ist ja ganz am Rand von Skyrim.


----------



## N7ghty (14. November 2011)

azraelkitan schrieb:


> Der größte "Bug" in diesem Spiel ist, wie sich leider auch in vielen weiteren Neuerscheinungen der letzten Monate zeigt, der Trend zur Vernachlässigung der NumPad Steuerung. Vor allem Konsolenportierungen kranken an dieser Nachlässigkeit. Wo Betatester mit Controllern das Testing übernehmen, da Konsolenspieler den Hauptanteil des zahlenden Kunden ausmachen, scheint das Qualitätsmanagement zu versagen. Ein Trend, der sich mit Skyrim fortsetzt und sicherlich noch nicht seinen traurigen Höhepunkt erreicht hat.
> Ich hoffe hier wird, in Anlehnung an die lange Tradition der Elder Scrolls Spielereihe, ein Patch nachgereicht. Alle Linkshänder werden es Bethesda danken.


 Ok, mag jetzt nicht die schlauste Frage sein, ist aber ernst gemeint:
Warum spielst du mit dem Nummernpad und nicht mit z.B. plöä statt wasd? da haste die leertaste, shift, enter, backspace, noch n paar nummern etc. in bequemer reichweite. Mir fallen keine Vorteile vom NumPad gegenüber der Steuerung ein.


----------



## azraelkitan (14. November 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ok, mag jetzt nicht die schlauste Frage sein, ist aber ernst gemeint:
> Warum spielst du mit dem Nummernpad und nicht mit z.B. plöä statt wasd? da haste die leertaste, shift, enter, backspace, noch n paar nummern etc. in bequemer reichweite. Mir fallen keine Vorteile vom NumPad gegenüber der Steuerung ein.



Gegenfrage, warum möchtest Du z.B. auf deine WASD-Steuerung nicht einfach mal die UHJK Steuerung folgen lassen? Ist ungewohnt und unbequem für deine auf der Tastatur liegenden rechten Hand, oder? Mir geht es ebenso mit der linken Hand in deinem Beispiel. 
Ich verstehe auch nicht, wo die Problematik der Hersteller liegt diese Kleinigkeit implementieren zu können. Es kann nur auf die fehlende Qualitätssicherung hinsichtlich linkshändig spielender User zurückzuführen sein. Schade eigentlich.

@PCGames: es währe im Übrigen wünschenswert diese genannte Unfähigkeit mancher Games in euren Tests zu erwähnen. So kann z.B. ein Linkshänder vor dem Kauf abwägen, ob das Spiel für Ihn in Frage kommt. Das beste Game nützt nichts, wenn man es nicht bequem steuern kann.


----------



## wurzn (14. November 2011)

schon übel. hab die anfangsszene 5 mal gemacht. erst nachdem ich des mit dem sound gemacht hab liefs dann. und es stürzt immer noch gefühlt 1x pro std ab. desktop. und beim spezel genau das selbe. der hatte zwar nicht des mim sound, aber trotzdem...

eigendlich ne sauerei, was dem pc spieler wieder mal hingehauen wird. hoffe sie patchen schnell nach.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2011)

Wer xfire nutzt und Probleme mit Abstürzen beim Spielen hat:

Klick

Und wenn jemand die Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 oder 2012 hat und diese beim Spiel nervt:

- Dort auf Einstellungen gehen
- Oben links in der Ecke auf das rechte Symbol gehen
- Rechts unten bei Ausnahmen dann auf Einstellungen
- Vertrauenswürdige Programme
- Dort die Skyrimlauncher.exe und tesv.exe raussuchen
und bei "Ausnahmen für das Programm" ein Häkchen bei "Netzwerkverkehr nicht untersuchen" reinmachen. Dann werden diese beiden Exen nicht mehr (beim Spielen) überprüft
- Dann auf Ok und übernehmen.


----------



## mpmmpm (15. November 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Hatte bisher sehr wenige Freezes. Schade ist nur, dass ich Skyrim immer neu starten muss, wenn ich vom Lautsprecher auf Headset umstecke und umgekehrt, damit Sound kommt.
> Der einzige Freeze, den ich bisher hatte, kam, als ich von Helgen südlich geritten bin, also dahin, wo man mit dem Karren ganz am Anfang herkam, weil ich mir ansehen wollte, wie das mit der Weltgrenze gelöst ist. Aber es stürzt immer ab, habe es auch schon zweimal wiederholt...
> Jemand anderes das selbe Problem? Nicht, dass es mich allzu sehr stören würde, ist ja ganz am Rand von Skyrim.


 
Ich habe keine fehler im Spiel und habe alles auf Ultra auser FXAA
Amd Phonum 2 x6 3.2 ghz
Asrock 870 extreme 3
8 GB Kingsten DDR 3 1333
23 " fullHD 
Ati 6950 2gv 8.92-111016a-126980E-ATI treiber
Nvida Physx geforce GT430  270.51 + PhysX-mod-1.05ff + PhysX_9.11.0621_SystemSoftware
500 GB WD SATA III WINDOWS 7 Home Premium 64 servce pack 1 + alle pachtes
Reltack Sound neusten treiber 24bit 96.000 khz


----------



## wurzn (15. November 2011)

mpmmpm schrieb:


> Ich habe keine fehler im Spiel und habe alles auf Ultra auser FXAA
> Amd Phonum 2 x6 3.2 ghz
> Asrock 870 extreme 3
> 8 GB Kingsten DDR 3 1333
> ...


 
Ohne die länge meines penises hier preiszugeben, er is länger  geht nich darum das es laggt. Sondern das man ohne usb headset probleme hat und das es genug leute gibt, bei denen es abkackt. Das liegt nicht am rechner. Aber gut, auf deinem low Budget läufts ja gut


----------



## danthe (15. November 2011)

mpmmpm schrieb:


> Ich habe keine fehler im Spiel und habe alles auf Ultra auser FXAA
> Amd Phonum 2 x6 3.2 ghz
> Asrock 870 extreme 3
> 8 GB Kingsten DDR 3 1333
> ...



Hatte das irgendeinen Sinn, mich zu zitieren und dann dein System aufzulisten? Ziemlich sinnlos, eigentlich.
Abgesehen davon spiele ich mit allen Advanced Settings (nicht nur der Preset) auf dem höchsten plus FXAA. 
@wurzn:
Habe auch ein paar Soundprobleme gehabt, könnte am USB-Headset liegen. Am nervigsten war bisher der fehlende Dialog von Esbern, aber dafür hab ich zum Glück ganz fix nen Workaround gefunden.  (Der fehlende Dialog hat offensichtlich nichts mit dem Headset zu tun, aber hatte schon mehrmals das Problem, dass der Sound auf einmal weg war, oder 7.1 nicht richtig wiedergegeben wurde)


----------



## Chemenu (15. November 2011)

Ich hab mir Skyrim gestern gekauft und hatte auch sofort Abstürze (BTD) beim Spielen.
Das erste mal direkt nach der Charakter-Erstellung, die wurde dabei natürlich nicht gespeichert.   
Das ging dann fröhlich so weiter alle paar Minuten. Dazwischen noch andere Probleme wie Freezes und komplett weißer Bildschirm.
Ich hab dann mal meinen etwas betagten AMD Catalyst Treiber aktualisiert und den Sound auf 16 Bit / 44 kHz umgestellt und seither hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mehr. Nur der Sound hört sich jetzt merkwürdig an. Die Sprachausgabe der NPCs ist nun mit einem schwachen, metallischen Echo versehen.


----------



## Kwengie (23. November 2011)

ich kann erst seit eins, zwei Tagen über massive Abstürze klagen und vorher lief alles superst.

Spiel gestartet und bereits nach fünf Minuten bin ich wieder auf dem Desktop und so schlimm war bzw. ist Sacred 2: Fallen Angel unter Win7 nicht.

Wie ich hier gelesen habe,
hat Steam an diesen Abstürzen Schuld und wieso machen die so ne Schei*e?
Angearscht ist natürlich wieder der ehrliche Käufer, der Steam haben muß, um überhaupt spielen zu können.
Steam=Origin, nen Scheiß, den keiner braucht.


----------



## J-Town66 (22. Dezember 2011)

so hab mich extra angemeldet für diese frage 
ich zock leidenschaftlich skyrim aber dieses stürzt dann einfach ohne fehlermeldung ab 
habe kein Threatfire Anti-Virenschutz und lversteh es einfach nicht . hab einen gamer laptop alaos das sollte nicht das prob sein 
falls es hilft ich zocke das game ohne internet also einmal beim hochfahren an internet anschließen wegen steam und dann ohne .
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## J-Town66 (22. Dezember 2011)

*dumme frage (von mir )*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Skyrim gestern gekauft und hatte auch sofort Abstürze (BTD) beim Spielen.
> Das erste mal direkt nach der Charakter-Erstellung, die wurde dabei natürlich nicht gespeichert.
> Das ging dann fröhlich so weiter alle paar Minuten. Dazwischen noch andere Probleme wie Freezes und komplett weißer Bildschirm.
> Ich hab dann mal meinen etwas betagten AMD Catalyst Treiber aktualisiert und den Sound auf 16 Bit / 44 kHz umgestellt und seither hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mehr. Nur der Sound hört sich jetzt merkwürdig an. Die Sprachausgabe der NPCs ist nun mit einem schwachen, metallischen Echo versehen.


 
wo kann ich bei skyrim den sound auf 44khz ändern weil in game geht nur musik und so und beim starten bei den rweiterten optionen nur sichtweite und so


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2011)

J-Town66 schrieb:


> wo kann ich bei skyrim den sound auf 44khz ändern weil in game geht nur musik und so und beim starten bei den rweiterten optionen nur sichtweite und so


 
Das musste in deinen Windows-Soundeinstellungen machen


----------



## J-Town66 (25. Dezember 2011)

Danke ...ich finde da hätt man auch selber drauf kommen können


----------

